# Do you want to say 'thank you' to Fertility Friends?



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Want to say thank you to Fertility Friends and help us grow?

Charter Membership is a great way of saying thanks and helping us continue with the work we do both online and offline.

A yearly Fertilityfriends.co.uk VIP Charter Membership offers the following additional services for only £20:

The current yearly charter package includes..... 
* A Free high quality silicon wristband to help you identify other FF's at your clinic!
* A Free FertilityFriends.co.uk pen!
* Your very own picture albums (public or private) in the FF Gallery
* Access to nearly 100 games in the staff games arcade
* Extra functions when posting messages - a rainbow of fab colours to choose from! add photo's to your posts (via Attachments)
* 10 times More space than regular members in your Instant Messaging inbox
* Access to our private charter area where you can discuss and suggest improvements for the site
* Secret Smiley Codes!
* Mood Bears - let your friends know your mood just be reading your posts
* *NEW* Fun in our play shop! Earn credits on the forum and spend them buying your friends virtual flowers or something for yourself! All without spending a penny!
* *NEW* Virtual Pets!

As a Charter member you will be the first to know about exclusive new features and any test runs of new facilities. 
You will be identified on our forum by the light blue colour of your profile username and also with the title 'Charter Member' under your name showing everyone else that you have helped to support the site!

You can also pay by monthly membership of £3.99 per month for as many months as you wish (or just try a month to see what you think) and receive some of the above benefits.

Members wishing to help us and become a Charter member can then do so via their user profile.

So What happens with monies raised through Charter Membership?

FertilityFriends.co.uk is a registered non profit company, we do not earn a penny - but instead plough all money raised directly back into the running and development of the organisation.

The overheads of running this website are surprisingly high. Not only do we have to cover the daily maintenance and any upgrades for our dedicated hardware, but we also have to pay for the datacenter space to store our server, the bandwidth that we consume, accountants fee's, phone costs (we deal with the media daily), Leasing our Chat Service and that's just the start.

If you wish to join and say 'thank you' to Fertility Friends please see this link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;sa=subscriptions

Access to Fertility Friends support network, message boards, Chat rooms and regular gallery usage will remain free! and always will be.

Charter membership is not a requirement to use the fertilityfriends.co.uk website!​


----------

